# Burning in a computer



## CPU_Polizei (Jul 23, 2002)

For those of you with recent PC's, a good way to get it working to it's fullest is to do a process called a "burn-in". This basically "breaks-in" your components and some believe it is the magical spice to getting everything working to it's best potential. Here is my reccomendations for burn in programs-

Free Software-

Sandra 2002 from http://www.download.com Do a search.

3dMark2001 SE, http://www.madonion.com Download 3dmark, then under options select change. Check looping and have it run the test continuously over a one night period.

PCmark2002, http://www.madonion.com , not a burn in tool but a good gauge of how things are running, and could be possibly used as part of a burn-in procedure.
Buy Software-

The pro version of sandra and 3dmark
Also, SISmark 2002 at http://www.madonion.com


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I seriously doubt that adding programs is a better way to "burn" your PC in !

Most store bought computers have tons of JUNK pre installed. Simply removing these extras usually speed performance.

People who have built there computers know what junk to look out for w/o adding software.

A good updated anti-virus, ad-aware, and a good pop-up/cookie killer and you are ready to rock...and if ya don't wanna search, go HERE for Sandra, and get the credit card handy...Rhett


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

The idea isn't necessarily to improve performance from clearing it out but rather to theoretically establish "pathways" in the circuits leading to greater performance, it is also supposed to have the ability to expose parts with weaknesses by stressing to their limits.

As was stated some believe that "burning in" helps them overclock better or contributes to system stability.

Just like the great debate over wether to turn your system off or leave it running, you can find people on either side armed with "facts" supporting their case.

Some people wouldn't dream of building a system without burning it in and others never bother.


----------



## CPU_Polizei (Jul 23, 2002)

wedor, thanks for further explaining that so I didn't have to use up time to. Wedor is exactly right, that is what I meant, burning in has nothing to do with adding or subtracting programs to save hard drive space.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
My opinion...

Many of these "burn in" utilities stress the system
far beyond what would *ever* be required. I know that
this could alledgedly find "faulty" components, but
how many have actually found any by doing this? My
experience is that components usually either work
fine for years, or else they fail in the first month or so.

I test a new system by running the most graphic
intensive game I have (that has a demo) for a day or
two. My theory: Why use an overkill that may weaken
perfectly good components, possibly causing premature
failure...

Cheers, Mac


----------



## CPU_Polizei (Jul 23, 2002)

because it's not overkill, the components should be able to handle it, and if yours failed, then you got jipped. Not to mention, as wedor said, it fully opens up the pathways, especially on memory so they can be utilized to their fullest. And yes, there are many programs which can stress the system as far as burn in's. And 3dmark looping is a great gaming graphic burn in, which I listed, better then running a game.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Careful there, you are mis-quoting me, I said "theoretically establish "pathways"", I have no proof that it works.


----------



## CPU_Polizei (Jul 23, 2002)

true my bad wedor


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CPU_Polizei:_
> * And yes, there are many programs which can stress the system as far as burn in's.*


I wasn't necessarily talking about the program(s) you
mentioned, but most of the guys that build burn-in
programs upgrade their systems often, so they don't
experience long term effects (whether good or bad).

I still say if you're gonna keep your computer a while,
don't run anything that taxes it much beyond what
you'll ever use it for.

But that's just my opinion... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## CPU_Polizei (Jul 23, 2002)

just to let you know, professional companies like alienware, falcon northwest, united micro, voodoopc, micron pc, dell, and many others burn in their computers with similar or even more stressing programs in their labs before the computers are shipped out. And not everybody upgrades their systems frequently, this is a process that can be beneficial to all. But you are allowed to hold your opinion just like me, so I won't say anything further on the topic, people can make up their mind on their own, I was just posting a suggestion


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Don't get angry, we all learn from opinions, through debate ,
People can learn, and try new things..I am sorry if I seemed a bit stiff, but as a home user who'd never dream of overclocking...it just was a opinion...

Please don't let my opinion stop you from posting, and contributing to the site... we all fit in ......Rhett


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I had my new PC build in a very small PC shop here in town and I don't know if he used any burn in software but after he got the PC build he keeps them running for one week before you can pick them up.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________


> _Originally posted by CPU_Polizei:_
> *just to let you know, professional companies like alienware, falcon northwest, united micro, voodoopc, micron pc, dell, and many others burn in their computers with similar or even more stressing programs in their labs before the computers are shipped out*


Ahhh, but we're not talking about companies that
do burn-ins before shipping. You suggested this
*"For those of you with recent PC's"...*

If you fry a PC at home, warranty can be a nightmare.
Case in point: I had a WD Caviar drive to go bad a
while back. It took about two months to get another
one from the seller because they were required to
perform a test before sending it to the manufacturer.
Their hard drive "test" program wouldn't work on the
drive (DUH, the drive was bad). Pretty sure it's gonna
be my *last* caviar drive though...

Like you said, we all have opinions. Don't let my
remarks keep ya from postin' and havin' a good
time here at TSG.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Much like I posted earlier, you will find differing opinions and facts in this matter. Some places burn-in the systems some don't. I ususally don't bother, I haven't found it to matter for my own use. I haven't done any sort of scientific testing to back that up either. People usually want their systems yesterday so I just put them together and install them. I haven't had one fail yet other than with user intervention. I don't sell to overclockers though, mostly businesses that do fairly bland tasks, they want stability not blinding speed. 

As was also mentioned this is not a activity for everyone, any extra activity like this or OC'ing carries some risk and is not an activity for those who can't afford to pay for the potential problems caused or afford the downtime. This is also an activity for "tweakers" those that like to play with their systems guts. It is not intended for the average user who is more application oriented and doesn't dig around in their PC much. I have a house full of parts and systems, if a part dies I just grab another and send the bad one in , most people don't have that option. For some their PC is the only one they own, they can't afford to have it not working.

I have used burn-in software on a system on occaision but usually it's for testing when I have an intermittent problem I am trying to trace.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I can't see writing off a company because of one failed drive, seems your problem was more with the PC maker rather than Western. Many people complain about IBM drives lately but I have a house full of those and install them all the time, I have had only one go bad so far. I've had several failed Westerns and Maxtors, yet these are the drives everyone raves about now for reliability. In fairness most of the failed drives were old, no drive lasts forever and all companies go through their ups and downs.


The failure code is needed if you are using the on-line RMA procedure for some companies, if you call and explain the circumstances they will accept it without the test. I had a Western that I accidently shorted out the controller board, I couldn't run the test, I called them, they issued an RMA and then shipped me a larger replacement drive than I had sent them, no complaints here.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Yes they all fail. I have seen IBM, Seagate, Maxtor, and WD drives all fail, some pretty quickly. As for the failure codes being required from the hard drive manufactures no test catches everything. I have seem several drives test ok using the manufactures test which I could prove were bad. But they still want the codes.



> "pathways" in the circuits leading to greater performance


Sounds like an urban legend to me. I really don't think that burning in a computer would have any effect on its speed. As for manufacturers burning in systems. I see many systems DOA that were supposed to be burned in.

IMHO If its not broke don't mess with it.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

2 and 1/2 cent here.

My belief (and I have sandra) is that when I build a machine I leave it running for a 12 to 15 hour period. Not with any of Sandra's torture sessions. That I use to diagnose a problem and then rarely.

No I do it just to test the 2 things (well maybe 3 if you include RAM) that fail out of the box, the power supply and the hard drive(s). You can add CPU fans to that list as well. I had one fail within 30 minutes once. Flat bearings I guess.

For me that has been all that's needed. Once I pass that barrier I've never had any problems. Sure I lost a HD once but it was going on it's 5th or 6th year.

Go Guys


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

________________________________________________
Sorry to get off topic here, but there's more to the WD
Caviar story...

I had three fail on three different computers within
about 6 months. The one I mentioned was about 6
months old, another was a year or so old, and the
final one was 3 months or so past the 3 yr warranty.

The one I waited two months on (the newest one),
I paid the difference and got a larger Seagate.

The year old one was replaced, so actually I still have
one Caviar left, although the one I mentioned earlier
is probably the last one I'll purchase.

The one out of warranty was replaced with a larger
Quantum (it's in this computer I'm on now).

As far as other brands, the only problem I've ever
had was with an older Maxtor, and it was just a
compatibility issue with a Seagate when I tried to
use them both on the same computer.

The three WD Caviars are the *only* ones I've
had to completely fail. I still have a Seagate in one
computer (along with the remaining Caviar) that's
about 8 yrs old.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Maybe Caviar and Oklahoma are mutually exclusive


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Lol


----------



## CPU_Polizei (Jul 23, 2002)

Mac, I have one of the new Western Digital "Special Edition" drives with the 8mb cache, and it is by far the best drive I've ever used. You may want to try that one in the future.

As for maxtor, I agree with you, they SUX!


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Just to add my two cents worth ( if that means anything  )......when I build a computer, all that I feel it needs is to run for a few hours. No bells and whistles needed !! If something is bad, then it will usually fail within that time frame. Why put any undo stress on the system if it's not necessary.


----------

